# Massive Explosion Reported At Iran's Fordow Nuclear Facility



## rdean (Jan 28, 2013)

&#8220;The blast shook facilities within a radius of three miles. Security forces have enforced a no-traffic radius of 15 miles, and the Tehran- Qom highway was shut down for several hours after the blast.&#8221;

An explosion is believed to have damaged Iran&#8217;s Fordow nuclear facility, which is being used to enrich uranium, Israeli intelligence officials have told The Times. Sources in Tel Aviv said yesterday that they thought the explosion happened last week. The Israeli Government is investigating reports that it led to extensive structural damage and 200 workers had been trapped inside.


*Moderator's note:  Please include proper links and credit when excerpting copyrighted material.*
http://www.businessinsider.com/massive-explosion-reported-at-irans-fordow-nuclear-facility-2013-1

-------------

You gotta wonder if it's related to Obama.  He has been know to work below the radar.  Look at that fantasic attack on Iran's computers.  The attack ended with the computers playing "ACDC".  Can't imagine that coming from some computer not American.

This is why foreign policy should never be turned over to the Republicans.  They don't know what they are doing and have even less in people overseas than they do the average American, which isn't saying much of anything.

With Obama, we will never know.  Which is how it should be.  Republicans love enemies.  They want lots of enemies and they want everyone to know who their enemies are.  Smart presidents don't.


----------



## Dante (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh please god let this be true


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 28, 2013)

If it's true that would be the greatest news this year. 
Of course, leave it to deanieboy to make it a Republican, Democrat thing........


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 28, 2013)

Obama did it.. _wait for it... wait for it...._


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 28, 2013)

rdean said:


> Republicans love enemies.



We do love you.
Long time.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 28, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans love enemies.
> ...



If for nothing other than the absurd component.


----------



## rdean (Jan 28, 2013)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Best example of who we're dealing with:
Quote:
Originally posted by NYCarbineer
Somebody has to get punished in order to balance the budget? Who would you prefer to punish?
Quote:
Quote: Originally Posted by Lakhota 
One should always shit, piss, spit, and jerk off toward Israel.

Who knows what those quotes were originally referencing.  

We already know Republicans want to punish the poor and the middle class to balance the budget.  They used reconciliation to redistribute wealth of the nation to the top 1% and want to do nothing to fix their massive failure that doesn't include attacking the middle class and the poor.  
Remember, Republicans want disaster victims to pay to be rescued.  That's going on now.  Remember, Republicans apologized to BP.  Remember why?  Because Obama wanted BP to pay for it's mess but Republicans wanted the middle class to pay, this is why they apologized to BP.
You guys want an "AH HA!" moment so bad.  But you should pick your "moments".  Most Americans were shocked at the BP apology.  Most Americans felt it was BP who should apologize.  And when it comes to turning backs on disaster victims, again, most Americans were shocked that anyone could be so callous.


----------



## skye (Jan 28, 2013)

Many threads about this    one....and so.... I say it once again.... any explosions in Iran's nuclear facilities are welcome!


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 28, 2013)

rdean said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



I suppose I should apologise, having obviously misunderstood you in the past.
Now, I'm absolutely SURE you're full of shit.


----------



## rdean (Jan 28, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> If it's true that would be the greatest news this year.
> Of course, leave it to deanieboy to make it a Republican, Democrat thing........



That's because Republicans believe in bombs and bullying.  After the Iraq fiasco, we certainly don't want Republicans in charge of foreign policy.  
Think of the wealth that is gone because of Iraq.  Think of the tens of thousands of Americans maimed and dead.  We are going to be paying untold billions for the next 50 years.  Without Iraq, you could probably drop the deficit down at least 4 trillion.  3 for the war itself, 1, at least, for the injured GI's.  It's ridiculous to blame Iraq on Democrats.  Republicans took full credit for Iraq all the way up to when we realized it was a fiasco.  Then they blamed it on Democrats.


----------



## rdean (Jan 28, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



"Shit" is the Republican word for the "truth".


----------



## skye (Jan 28, 2013)

rdean said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...




and what is the Democrats word for lie? Benghazi?

better don't start using the word lie!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 28, 2013)

rdean said:


> The blast shook facilities within a radius of three miles. Security forces have enforced a no-traffic radius of 15 miles, and the Tehran- Qom highway was shut down for several hours after the blast.
> 
> An explosion is believed to have damaged Irans Fordow nuclear facility, which is being used to enrich uranium, Israeli intelligence officials have told The Times. Sources in Tel Aviv said yesterday that they thought the explosion happened last week. The Israeli Government is investigating reports that it led to extensive structural damage and 200 workers had been trapped inside.
> 
> ...



If this had happened when Bush was president you would be screaming about him attacking another country.

Jerk.


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2013)

This was originally reported by WND...

... kinda looks like their nuclear plant...

... cut loose a big ol' poot.

The other posts in other threads is at...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...otage-iranian-nuclear-weapon.html#post6719554...

... and...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/israe...cials-confirm-blast-in-fordo.html#post6736829


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2013)

rdean said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > If it's true that would be the greatest news this year.
> ...



Deanieboy........ Never mind...... you're a lost cause......... But I'll give you one thing, you're always worth a laugh.


----------



## waltky (Aug 29, 2016)

Well duh, what better way to advertise where yer nuke plant is?...




*Iran deploys S-300 missile defense system around nuclear site   *
_Monday 29th August, 2016 - Iran has deployed the Russian-supplied S-300 surface-to-air missile defense system around its Fordow underground uranium enrichment facility, Iranian state media reported on Monday, August 29, according to Reuters._


> "Our main priority is to protect Iran's nuclear facilities under any circumstances," Brigadier General Farzad Esmaili, commander of the Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps' (IRGC) air defense force told state Iranian TV.  Iran and the six major powers reached a landmark nuclear deal in 2015 aimed at curbing Iran's nuclear program in exchange for lifting nuclear-related sanctions imposed on Tehran over its disputed nuclear work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuckyDuck (Sep 3, 2016)

Only 200 trapped.....


----------



## dani67 (Sep 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> If it's true that would be the greatest news this year.
> Of course, leave it to deanieboy to make it a Republican, Democrat thing........


in your fantasy world


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 10, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > If it's true that would be the greatest news this year.
> ...


That made about as much sense as putting whipped cream on a burger.   What the fuck are you talking about?


----------

